# Mossberg 810-Is it worth it?



## MKP

Poking around my local pawn shop the other day I found an Mossberg 810 in .30-06. Now I know its nothing fancy, especially this one. The stock was beat to hell, broken in half at one point and bolted back together. But the action and barrel were in good shape. They wanted $200 for it. Can anyone tell me if its really worth that? I was thinking I could get a stock from Boyd's eventually and make it look decent again. Anyone have any experience with this model? I think I might be able to talk the pawn shop owner down a bit. I really could use a rifle and have limited funds at the moment.


----------



## GaryFish

My thoughts are if it is beat to heck to the point that the stock is that messed up, then don't expect the barrel and action to be in "good enough" shape. By the time you spend money on a stock to make it workable, you can get a brand new Remington 700 synthetic. They only go for $439 regular price, and a little later in the year, you can find them under $400. Team that up with some of the special offers at the Green Roofed Temple, and you can cut that cost even further. 

But chances are if it was busted to the degree that you describe, the glass is shot and the barrel is bent as well. Just thinking out loud here. I wouldn't buy it from what you have described.


----------



## MKP

I am concerned about the barrel. Where are you finding a Remington 700 for $439?


----------



## GaryFish

Walmart. $459 if you want a camo stock. Both would be with synthetic stocks. Come with 3-9 x 40. And like I said, Cabelas usually runs a similar deal late summer/early fall in that $400 - $450 range. I know Huge29 has got in on these deals. Maybe he'll chime in with some suggestions.

And if your particular Walmart doesn't have the caliber you want, they can order it in. Most stores will have it in 243, 270, 7MM, 30-06, and 300 Win Mag. I've mostly seen them with only one or two of those at any given time in the case. But like I said - they can order it in whatever standard caliber you want.


----------



## Moostickles

With what you described, I wouldn't get it. I would do what Gary said, but if you are looking for something really "inexpensive", you would be better off getting one of those surplus Russian _kdsajfuvhskdjfb_ 7.62x54 caliber rifles you see on display at most gun stores and pawn shops. You can usually find them for less than $100. They are heavy, but they shoot pretty well and the ammo is "cheap" too. And they are usually in better condition than the Mossberg you described.


----------



## GaryFish

Reminds me of an old proverb that says "Don't give up what you want, for what you want right now."

Unless you are taking it on for the sole purpose of having a project to do - kind of like restoring an old car you found among the weeds in a field somewhere - which I appreciate - then hold out and save a little more money and you'll have a better rifle.


----------



## Moostickles

GaryFish said:


> Reminds me of an old proverb that says "Don't give up what you want, for what you want right now."


Been into the fortune cookies again, eh Gary? :lol: Just joking, I agree with you.


----------



## BPturkeys

Sounds like a $200 junker to me. I do a lot of pawn shopping and I'll tell you if you are patient you can find some nice rifles for that kind of money. Spend more time learning what rifles are selling for so that when you find the one you want you will know if it is a good buy or not. Hold out for what you really want...remember, just because it is at a pawn shop it ABSOLUTELY is NOT necessarily a good deal. There are lots of really good deals at pawn shops but it is up to YOU to know a good deal when you see it. Something being a good deal is not all about price...a real nice product at a fair price= a good deal. Always buy the nicest one you can afford!


----------



## MKP

Yeah, I'm gonna definitely pass on it. For the price it would take just to make look decent I could get a Weatherby Vanguard that Cabela's has got on sale currently. I think I'd be a lot better off with one of those. I just have to hope the sale lasts while I save a few more nickles and dimes. :roll:


----------

